# Chocolate Anyone?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A poor photographer (me) and a verrry unwilling subject (Snarf) spent some quality time together and this was the result. No blood was drawn and only six huffs, three pops and two expletives were heard. A banner day!! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are so delicious looking. Where'd you get them?
I love the picture too, and I'm glad you both had a good time!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

HAHAHA! that's awesome! I should take a picture of Napoleon next to neopolitan ice cream  Course it could have to be empty... that means i would have to eat it all...hmm.... this is starting to sound like a good plan to me..


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

That must be some yummy Canadian thing, eh? I've never seen Hedgehogs chocolates. They filled with nuts and caramel, like our "Turtles" here in the U.S ?


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you ever had Nutella? Hedgehogs are basically hedgehog-shaped chocolates filled with Nutella.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww look at cute little Snarf!!! Thank you so much! I've been trying to think of a sweet but funky gift for my bf for Valentine's Day~ Hedgehog Chocolates~ who would have thought!? So perfect...and delicious!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Chocolate filled with Nutella???? That sounds like the best treat ever! Time to start hunting...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm! Sounds good! I could snarf *I mean scarf* them down! :lol: 
Cute picture! It's lovely to see his sweet face.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

It does look like Snarf is rather unimpressed  - looks like there is a hedgie-frown going on...

Purdys (based in BC Canada) make my all time favourite hedgehog chocs - they are delicious! Filled with chocolate truffle nom nom nom.... (IMO the rest of their choc selection is kinda mediocre)
I do believe they ship to the US and there is a cost table right on their website.
They are soooo worth it.

(I don't work for Purdys...I just think that everyone should have the opportunity to experience the silky chocolatey goodness...call it a public service if you will from the woman who is on a diet and obviously starting to obsess about chocolate hedgehogs...... :? )


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Time to start the chocolate-hedgie hunt!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got them in Canada for Christmas from the Great Canadian Superstore


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

My grandma got me the "no sugar added' ones from purdys for christmas. At first I was like oh man so delicious but they have the WEIRDEST longest lasting aftertaste ever :?


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

..I go up to Ottawa like every month to visit my boyfriend and not once I have seen these in the grocery store.. I guess next time I'll have to look much harder! ...usually I just stop when I find the whippits


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I saw those in a drugstore called Pharmaprix around Christmas time and I could not not buy them, they`re so cute! And quite good.


----------

